# AR8151 LAN interface appears at eth1

## binro

I just got a new mobo with a Aetheros LAN chip:

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

It confused me by appearing at eth1. I adjusted my scripts, etc and everything works, but why the unusual device name? It uses the atl1c driver module.

----------

## Jaglover

Look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

----------

## binro

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

 

Thanks, that explains it but why was it done?

----------

## BillWho

 *binro wrote:*   

>  *Jaglover wrote:*   Look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 
> 
> Thanks, that explains it but why was it done?

 

Udev doesn't overwrite an existing rule. It detected a new mac address so it created a new rule.

I purchased a new wireless adapter to replace the existing one and it updated the rule file with the new adapter as wlan1.

What I did was delete the file and rebooted. The new adapter then reverted to wlan0   :Smile: 

----------

## binro

All is clear!  :Smile: 

----------

